# This car kit pass?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay is this car kit worthwhile? 

I have an emergency car kit that has been useful in the past but that's about getting car running (jumper cables and the like)

I have most of this and am about to add it to my car. I'm looking for people to identify weaknesses. 

Last year my car broke down and I had to hike almost 11 miles befoe someone rescued me. I would like to be able to say that I can deal with such a situation much better. Same it took me months to realize it.

This is separate from my emergency car kit which includes jumper cables, siphon kit, flashlight. etc. There's a first aid kit that I hope I'd grab.

This is my walk away kit.

Anyway here's the kit:

I have a backpack I like.
3 tee shirts, 1 bright red, one black, one a kind of dark teal. Good for signalling, good for being discreet. And the light one wopuld be good for wrapping around my head as a dew-rag/hat. 
3 pairs socks.
1 pair of jeans
a good sweater.
A decent pair of shoes that that logically I'd leave (I usually wear sneakers and keeping an old pair is questionable, but I might be wearing my steeltoes)
A two gallon bottle of water, which might be for my vehicle, or for me if I leave the vehicle.
3 small bottles of water in the pack.
4 energy bars (which I am kinda worried about being in my truck long term)
2 MRES (Honestly on order)
A state map and compass.
A container full of matches. I haven't selected yet, but either the box is waterproof or the matches are
An hatchet (to be bought)
3 large black garbage bags. Useful as is or instant ponchos.
sunscreen
hat

So the bag I'm using is getting kind of full, and little heavy. I'm expecting at wors two nights out of this kit. 

So experts; How did I do in packing my bag? No glaring flaws?


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

That's a pretty good start. I would include a high quality knife, either a sturdy folder or a fixed blade, and a high quality led flashlight like a streamlight or pelican. The knife is useful in making firewood or shelter, and beats the heck out of a rock to defend yourself against maurading bunny rabbits or other critters! The light is good for, well, lighting the area or signalling. Also maybe a personal water filter. They are a lot lighter than carrying a 2 gal container of water while walking. Also throw in a few band aids, safety pins, and some duct tape. Band aids for blisters, safety pins for fastening clothing or a sling, and duct tape for holding things together or when your shoes blow out. I'd also get a decent hat ( a lot of body heat is lost through the head if uncovered, and hats are more comfortable that a t-shirt ), and a pair of thin leather gloves. FWIW Be safe!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks to me like you are creating a GHB. I don't see anything in particular wrong with your equipment, but, I might want to suggest throwing in some Gatoraid powder as well for the liquids. In the head-of-the-day, Gatoraid will replenish spent electrolytes better than water alone. Many motorcycle riders have succumbed to heat-exhaustion while riding - even though they had been pounding-back the water.

I like Clif bars for their storability and their energy-levels, their flavor / texture leaves something to be desired. To compensate for that, I like to carry a 12-pack of basic granola-bars as well - they get rotated into my normal food-supplies every 6 months (meaning they go into my lunch-box at work).

Finally, I would suggest a sealed container with hard-candies - they are a quick energy-boost.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a flashlight and first aid in my car kit already. Part of the roadside kit. I almost always have my multitool and knife. But I think the hatchet would make a better weapon for any murders, dreaded bunny or not.

I'll add some duct tape, safety pins, hard candies, and gateraid powder. Any other ideas?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd toss in a couple coffee filters. Handy if you need to strain water along the way; cover your mouth & nose should there be air particles you don't want to take in or a little extra to get a fire going.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I would add some para cord and a whistle.
Maybe even a small signaling mirror.
My problem with list like this is I always want to add more and more and I end up with to much to carry.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

backlash said:


> I would add some para cord and a whistle.
> Maybe even a small signaling mirror.
> My problem with list like this is I always want to add more and more and I end up with to much to carry.


Was right there with you on all that, I forgot to mention the para cord. and added the rest later. Hell now I'm thinking road flares, a small bottle of bleach, toilet paper, etc.

I learned on my current job there is a big thick line when too much prep starts to get in the way and an even darker one when it becomes an impediment.

I do not want to be the guy who dies dragging too much prep out, or the hordier buried under piles of prep.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Was right there with you on all that, I forgot to mention the para cord. and added the rest later. Hell now I'm thinking road flares, a small bottle of bleach, toilet paper, etc.
> 
> I learned on my current job there is a big thick line when too much prep starts to get in the way and an even darker one when it becomes an impediment.
> 
> I do not want to be the guy who dies dragging too much prep out, or the hordier buried under piles of prep.


I like everything on your list. The concern about weight is very big however if its in your car and you have to walk away you can leave it. Take what you need. Food, water. And shelter. In my viechel I always carry a bag that contains. 1 complete change of clothes. 2 fire making kit. 3 flashlight. 4 hunting knife. 5 plastic tarp and paracord. 6 canteen and water filter. 7 two mre's , four granola bars, some powdered gatoraid, and some hard candies. I also have in my car a bedroll (groundsheet and 2 whool blankets) a couple candles. Hatchet. Folding shovel, folding saw. One change of winter clothes and a heavy coat and a light jacket. Their is always a .357 and som ammo.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its a good GHB,but honestly.no kit that's carryable is EVER complete.I'd add a small medium caliber pistol a box of ammo and a decent multi-tool.maybe a crowbar and a quality hunting knife.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Off the top of my head...

Rain gear is a very important part of all my basic kits. Even a cheap jacket/pants combo from Wal-Mart can be very packable. They can also be used as windbreakers in a pinch. The more expensive models use fabric that can breathe--you can even find some milsurp Gore-Tex or SympaTex for more reasonable prices. Don't forget shoes or shoe/gaiter combo to keep your feet dry.

Does your clothing cover the weather extremes in your locale?

You speak of a two-day kit... what are your plans for cold/wet weather shelter and sleep? How about bugs while you trek or sleep? Feral or domestic animals that take an interest in you? I have dog bite scars from simply jogging in a neighborhood...

Pain meds and very basic first aid are good to have.

More later, got to get back to work.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Crowbar, duct tape, spare belts for the alternator & water pump. A can or two of Fix A Flat. Keeping these items in my car has saved me a a few times from needing a tow and being stranded.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Some more thoughts.

How about a good belt in case you're not wearing one when the SHTFanbelt?

I think a gallon of water should do you if all you do is trek. A bladder may allow you to position the weight better.

A compact headlamp is a lightweight, very useful tool. It can work as a headlamp, flashlight, lamplight. Variable angle mount is built in or you can hang it from a tree branch. A red lens on it or red LED included is nice. 

A cheap digital watch may be nice; you'll wake up at o'dark thirty and wonder what time it is. You'll also know how much daylight you have left, and you'll have an alarm if you want to wake before daylight.

Matches are nice when there is no wind and you have ready tinder and dry wood. Otherwise consider packing vaseline/cotton balls (make sure they're real cotton) and 100% reliable means of igniting them. There are a bunch of fire starter items out there. I like the Strike Fire. I'm not a big fan of magnesium unless it's already shaved and rolled into my vaseline/cotton balls.

Do you wear eyeglasses? Pack a spare pair. Get a cheap spare if you don't already have one. I love zennioptical.com, VERY nice prices. Under $50 delivered for a nice pair. You can get your optometrist to write your prescription down by telling them you need it for a respirator mask insert at work. They should include the pupillary distance and offset from nose bridge.

A reduced basic sewing kit would be great, too.

You might add a laminated satellite image of your general area. 

A pencil and Rite-in-Rain pad would be nice. 

You can vacuum pack clothing to reduce the bulk.

Will compact bincos be helpful?

How about some toilet paper and baby wipes? Unscented is best.

Maybe substitute the third t-shirt for a cravat; it can function as a sling, neck/sun protection, scarf, washcloth, tourniquet.

N95 mask might be good if you are susceptible to pollen, ragweed, etc. Or if there's a fire in the area. I greatly prefer the models with an exhale valve.

Cordage of some sort might be nice to have; dental floss can work in a pinch.

AND THEN... test it!


----------

